# The Witcher- Coccacidium zu stark?



## Leivel (30. Oktober 2007)

Grüsse Euch liebe Witcher-Gemeinschaft,

ich bin gerade im Sumpf mit meinem Hexer und muss den alten Mann begleiten zum schrein. Aber es tun sich auf den weg diese Pflanzen namens Coccacidium auf und die sind einfach zu stark...

ich habe es mit umgehen versucht, aber da kommen diese Würmer die implodieren. Da ich mit dem alten Mann und seinem Hund unterwegs bin und ich möchte dass der alte Mann auch sein Hündchen behält also der Hund nicht sterben soll meide ich diese Würmer. 

Kann mir jemand sagen ob man diese Pflanzen besiegen kann? Ich habe sie mit Silberschwert auf schweren Kapfstil und sogar mit Geistersalbe probiert bringt nix

Dank im voraus für kleinen Tipp!


----------



## HanFred (30. Oktober 2007)

Leivel am 30.10.2007 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen ob man diese Pflanzen besiegen kann? Ich habe sie mit Silberschwert auf schweren Kapfstil und sogar mit Geistersalbe probiert bringt nix


feuer mögen die "pflanzen" überhaupt nicht. du kannst das entsprechende zeichen etwas ausbauen oder eben x mal die pflanze "anflamen"  .
zwischen den feuerstössen habe ich - glaube ich - mit dem schnellen stil auf die pflanze eingehackt.

ergo verfahre ich mit ihnen wie mit den Echinopsen, die ihrerseits bloss weniger aushalten.


----------



## archwizard80 (30. Oktober 2007)

Leivel am 30.10.2007 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Grüsse Euch liebe Witcher-Gemeinschaft,
> 
> ich bin gerade im Sumpf mit meinem Hexer und muss den alten Mann begleiten zum schrein. Aber es tun sich auf den weg diese Pflanzen namens Coccacidium auf und die sind einfach zu stark...
> 
> ...



Also anzünden wie HanFred schon richtig gesagt hat, dazu Swallow (Schwalbe?) und Blizzard Potion, dann sollte es eigentlich gehen.


----------



## deadlyeye (31. Oktober 2007)

archwizard80 am 30.10.2007 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Also anzünden wie HanFred schon richtig gesagt hat, dazu Swallow (Schwalbe?) und Blizzard Potion, dann sollte es eigentlich gehen.


anzünden mögen sie nicht (sowas lernt man aus büchern), schwalbe auf alle fälle anfangs im sumpf, der blizzard(schneesturm) ist imho etwas übertrieben.
übrigens kannst du den weg auch einfach mal säubern bevor du den alten mann ansprichst, und das ganze am besten tagsüber machen dann ist der stressfaktor deutlich niedriger.


----------

